# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  sobre la actuacion de RENE LAVAND en SALAMANCA ayer.

## damosan

Hola, os voy a comentar MI OPINION sobre la actuaccion que realizo RENE LAVAND en Salamanca ayer 21 de abril de 2008.
   Esto es como un partido de futbol, yo voy a dar mi opinion, y supongo que cada persona que fue tendra la suya propia.
   Ante todo dar las gracias al dueño del pub "la espannola" que gracias a él pudimos disfrutar de su presencia en nuestra cuidad, y tambien gracias porque le tubo que soportar muchas escentricidades, como por ejemplo el cambiar de local para actuar, ya que en el que siempre se hacen los espectaculos de magia a é no le gustaba(y eso que lo sabia ya desde antes de venir de argentina en que tipo de local iba a actuar)ademas de que en ese local han actuado siempre otros muy buenos magos, como por ejemplo tamariz y ninguno se quejo. vale que rene lavand quiza requiere angulos diferente, pero en fin ya os digo que fue un capricho,porque lo podia haber hecho perfectamente.
   Sobre la el escenario deciros que el coloca unos focos estrategicos y dos pantallas planas grandes a cada lado suyo y con unas camaras suyas enfocando de forma estrategica tambien.
   Sobre las presentaciones y la forma de hablar y contar historias...en eso PERFECTO, muy bien, es todo un maestro, no decepciono, pero claro tantos y tantos años contando lo mismo que le sale solo. Es mas fijaros si estara ya "aburrido" de contar lo mismo que en el juego de NO SE PUEDE HACER MAS LENTO, pues lo hizo con una baraja español (con caballos y otras cartas) y solo lo digo bien el primer pase..luego ya se le fue y a los caballos las empezo a llamar de repente NEGRAS y a las OTRAS ROJAS sin tener ningun sentido...como si fuese una baraja francesa...en fin esto queda como anecdota, pero es un detalle que realmente no estaba a lo que estaba.
   Sobre los juegos deciros que de 13 juegos que hizo , unos 8 juegos basados con la misma tecnica. Por ejemplo es igual que si un mago hace 7 juegos y 5 son con CARTA CLAVE. en ese aspecto me decepciono un poco.
    Sobre la tecnica tambien deciros que me decepciono un poco, porque si tu lo veias por los monitores (que es lo que hace el 90% de los espectadores) NO SE NOTA NADA DE NADA, lo hace perfecto, imposible ver fallos. pero si te fijas en su mano sin mirar en la camara...se le ven muchas cosas, algunas casi de principiante. tambien en esa parte me decepciono un poco. Porque muchos magos se lo tienen que currar muchisimo para trabajar para el publico y no para una camara, ellos cuidan TODOS LOS DETALLES, cosa que rene lavand senti que no mimaba tanto esos detalles y no porque no pudiera, sino porque simplemente no lo hacia.
   Se que esta critica puede parecerle mal a alguien y llamarme estupido o ciquismique, yo he intentado ser OBJETIVO y aunque sea el GRAN RENE LAVAND , no creo que no pueda ser criticable.
   Como aficionado a la magia que soy...todos esos "fallos" no me importan ya que disfrute de la magia, ya que yo voy a los espectaculos a ver que con los ojos del alma(como dice él) y disfrutar de las actuaciones, no a pillar trucos o fallos.

  Repito ante todo pedir perdon si alguien se siente ofendido con esta critica que he hecho sobre RENE LAVAND, no por ello dejo de admirarle y mostrar todo mi respecto hacia él y seguir diciendo que es UN GRAN MAGO.

----------


## DrkHrs

No creo que debas pedir perdón por expresar tu opinión. Mucho menos cuando todo lo que has dicho lo has dicho desde el respeto.

En cuanto a Rene, sin ser ni de lejos uno de mis magos favoritos, tengo bastantes ganas de verle. Se que disfrutaré mucho de su actuación entre otras razones porque tampoco espero grandes maravillas de el. Sin embargo, el hecho de que solo use una mano me parecer realmente fascinante, y es la razón principal de que sea una de las actuaciones que mas me gustaría ver ahora mismo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Asdetrebol

...

----------


## Asdetrebol

Pues si el escribiente dice eso, yo que le conozco ya voy adelantando que se quedo corto, porque es muy educadito, y lo que ha dejado de decir, hasta 3 cambios de lugar a ultima hora y a peor, y con menos aforo, que ya de por si era reducido ...asi q imaginar el resultado, y otros tantos caprichos, maniatico consentido, si no fuese porque tiene una clientela que atender, (ahora que yo prefiero quedarme sin espectaculo que saber que alguien que se esfuerza por la magia tenga que aguantar esto), lo que tenia que haber hecho del dueño es suspender el espectaculo, no pagarle y que le reembolsara el billete, porque encima que se pierde dinero trayendo a esta gente (luego encima ni dejo consumir durante la actuacion) se les sube a la cabeza, René, amigo, que no eres mas que un mago.

----------


## vimartinez87

Yo sólo tengo que decir que tengais un poco más de respeto, sobre todo la segunda y tercera persona que hablais de Rene, porque yo creo que a todo mago le gustaría ser la mitad, y que digo la mitad, menos de la mitad de lo bueno que es Rene Lavand, ya que no se si sabeis que este año cumplirá 80 años, y una persona con 80 años y que aun nos pueda ofrecer de esa manera su magia es un lujo. Creo que podeis criticar, porque por eso vivimos en un mundo crítico, pero para hacer las críticas que habeis hecho tendríais que tener muchas cosas en cuenta, y yo creo que Rene Lavand es uno de los mejores magos del mundo por todo.

----------


## TxeMa

Creo que estas críticas que hacéis son fruto del paso de todos los años que lleva Rene actuando.

Todos vamos dejando de ser profesionales con el paso del tiempo, si realizas la misma tarea o el mismo trabajo durante muuucho tiempo, al final acabas ignorando detalles y dejando de mejorar en tu presentación o ejecución de la misma.

En consecuencia, todos los temás actitudinales que comentáis.

EMHO

salu2

----------


## esnar

no he visto mucho de el, solo he visto el juego de no se puede hacer mas lento, y se me hizo demasiado repetitivo y aburrido...

----------


## serxu

Habría que vernos a nosotros con 80 años intentando hacer un doble con una mano... y más si te piden actuar en la otra punta del mundo... me creo cada palabra que habias comentado de su actuación, pero hay que ser un poco comprensivo, ha sido un grande, ahora está mayor y necesita apoyarse en las cámaras para que su edad no se refleje en los juegos...
Asi que ante todo, seamos comprensivos, que con solo escucharle las presentaciones ya da gusto.

Es como si a raul le acusamos de meter todos los goles de rebote o de penalti porque ya no puede correr como antes, siguen siendo goles no? sigue valiendo?
Pues Rene sigue haciendo su magia...

----------


## Ale!

Bueno, decir que el lunes pasado lo vi yo en santiago de compostela, y estoy de acuerdo con muchas de las cosas que se han dicho aquí... pero igual que estoy de acuerdo en que ya no cuida muchos detalles y que se pega 3 cuartos de hora con la rosario, lo hace porque tiene 80 añitos... y como bien dijo él mismo " ya no ve ni a un cura en la nieve " ... pero bueno, a una persona que ya lo ha hecho todo, y de manera tan sumamente perfecta, no se le puede pedir más... es como el que va a ver a los rolling o a Serrat y dice " es que le falla la voz, es que ya no es lo mismo"... amos no me jodas, ya kisiera yo a sus edades hacerlo tan bien como ellos.... mejor dicho.. ya kisiera yo llegar a sus edades... jeje!

Salut!

----------


## blackbolt

Para mí es muy importante. ¿Alguien sabe el calendario de actuaciones de Lavand en España? Me dais envidia todos los que habéis podido verle.

----------


## DrkHrs

Para Vimartinez87:

Soy el segundo que ha posteado en este hilo, así que supongo que tu comentario me incluye. Aclarame una cosa, ¿donde he faltado yo el respeto a Lavand? ¿Diciendo que no es uno de mis magos favoritos? ¿Estoy obligado a rendir pleitesia a aquellos a los que tu decidas? Permiteme que insista. Rene no es, ni de lejos, uno de mis magos favoritos. Es tan solo una opinion. No tienes por que compartirla, pero te agradecería que la respetases.

En cuanto al argumento de la edad. No hace mucho pude ver una conferencia de David Solomon. Se le notaba la edad. Algunas técnicas las hacía mal, realmente mal. Sin embargo, fue una conferencia magistral. Una de las que mas he aprendido sobre cartomagia. Y ademas, como persona me pareció de lo mas agradable.

No creo que la edad justifique ciertas cosas. Puedo perdonar, y entender, que alguien esté muy torpe, pero no que sea desagradable.

Un saludo.

----------


## shark

> no he visto mucho de el, solo he visto el juego de no se puede hacer mas lento, y se me hizo demasiado repetitivo y aburrido...


.... es que para hablar de un tema, lo mínimo es conocerlo.


(pd: Sí, he vuelto.)

(pd2: en efecto el señor lavand va "viejito")

----------


## vimartinez87

Pues DrkHrs, con todo mi respeto, has dicho que no esperas grandes maravillas de él, cuando creo que todo lo que él hace, o casi todo, son grandes maravillas, y creo que a Rene Lavand no hay que valorarle simplemente por todo lo que hace con una mano, ya que yo creo que todo el mundo valora a Rene Lavand y no sólo porque haga magia con una mano, pero que respeto tu opinión. Siento si no me expresado con claridad en el mensaje de antes, disculpame.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por esnar
> 
> no he visto mucho de el, solo he visto el juego de no se puede hacer mas lento, y se me hizo demasiado repetitivo y aburrido...
> 
> 
> .... es que para hablar de un tema, lo mínimo es conocerlo.
> 
> 
> (pd: Sí, he vuelto.)


  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  

P.D:Respecto al tema a mi me ha comentado gente que lo ha tratado que la humildad no es su fuerte, pero bueno yo cuando venga aquí lo iré a ver.

----------


## miguelajo

Una cosa es el mago y otra la persona...hay que saber diferenciar y ver de lo que se está hablando.
Yo he visto cosas de la persona que tampoco me han gustado, pero no he tratado personalemnte con él.

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por esnar
> 
> ...


Dista bastante de ser una persona humilde, pero tb puedes ser un gili pollas y un gran mago, son dos cosas que no son incompatibles, mirame a mi.  8-)

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


Parece que vuelves siendo el de siempre!
Me alegro!
No me despedí de ti porque al fin y al cabo apenas hemos cruzado palabra en algún post y me daba cosa....
Pero ahora si me apetece darte la bienvenida.

----------


## blackbolt

Por favor, por favor, por favor. ¿Alguien sabe dónde actúa Lavand en España?

----------


## vimartinez87

Yo que lo he visto en los dvd's de close up artistry de meir yedid, parece ser que en algunos momentos ves un comportamiento un tanto cortante, antipático, o como lo podais llamar, pero yo creo que es la edad, ya que pienso que todo el mundo cuando llega a esa edad se le hace un caracter un poco fuerte por norma general, sino pensar en vustros abuelos y abuelas, pero a lo mejor no ha sido asi toda la vida, o quizás a simple vista parezca asi y sea una persona encantadora. Yo creo que parezco antipático, gilipollas...como la gente me quiera llamar cuando me conoce a primera vista, y simplemente soy un poco vergonzoso y reservado que es lo que me hace ser cortante. Total, que yo pienso que es un mago muy grande!!!

----------


## raul938

yo hace un año fui a verlo a tarragona,y la verdad me parecio bastante bueno,bueno increible.como persona tengo entendido que es un poco insociable,pero como decian por arriba no tiene nada que ver como persona o como mago.a mi su actuacion me gusto y bastante a no ser que en un añito alla perdido mucho aunque lo dudo,no se alomejor le a pasado cualquier cosa y se a quedado raro,tambien leei por este foro creeo que estaba en una situacion de salud muy jodida hace unos mese no se si le habra influydo algo.mi opinion es que yo hace un año fui a veerlo y me gusto mucho un saludo.

----------


## zdan

Hombre, _Ale!_! Qué alegría encontrarte en el foro!! Por cierto, Shark, tengo una tarjeta tuya (muy chula!).

Yo también estuve en su actuación del Lunes en Santiago. Y supongo que estaba demasiado emocionado... la verdad es que a mí me encantó. Todos los juegos se los conocía y a la técnica no la hice ni caso, pero esa forma de hablar, esos silencios tan medidos y estudiados. Esa forma de contar historias (sin caer en la ñoñería). Supongo que yo también "lo ví con los ojos del alma" porque me encantó. Salí emocionadísimo y cuando al final de la actuación le fui a pedir 4 autógrafos (para mi novia, mi padre, mi hermano y un amigo...  :Oops:  ) casi no podía ni hablar. Supongo que soy un exagerado...

De todas formas, a mí me pareció un caballero (lo que no dice nada de si su ego es grande o pequeño) y a mí me firmó todas las cartas que le llevaba, en su camerino, después de hora y media de actuación, tras atender y hacerse fotos co muchísima gente y mientras estaba cenando. Así que no le puedo pedir más.

Hasta este año que me vine a Santiago yo convivía con familiares míos muy mayorcitos y todos tienen sus pequeñas manías. Supongo que esa es la excusa que yo le busco para perdonarle todo...

Mañana asistiré a una conferencia suya. Ya os contaré cómo es (además, me va a tener que firmar "_Lentidigitación 1_" :twisted:

----------


## blackbolt

Lavand es la poesía con cartas. Yo he oído que es un borde (dicho por gente que le ha tratado) pero me da igual. Seguro que Mick Jagger o Keith Richard son unos bordes ¿y?. No quiero casarme con ellos, quiero escucharles cantar.

El Kumané o el del griego son juegos fantásticos, pero la magia está en escuchar a Lavand. Si te lo pusieran en un Mp3, sin imágenes, te seguirías estremeciendo sólo con el sonido. ¿Qué mas da que se le vea algún hilo de la marioneta? Estamos hablando de emociones. Su versión de las tres bolitas con una poesía de Li Po es una obra de arte supremo. Está más allá de la magia. 

Repito: ¿Alguien conoce su calendario de actuaciones en España? ¿Alguien me pueda dar una pista de donde encontrarlo?

----------


## shark

> Hombre, _Ale!_! Qué alegría encontrarte en el foro!! Por cierto, Shark, tengo una tarjeta tuya (muy chula!).
> 
> Yo también estuve en su actuación del Lunes en Santiago. Y supongo que estaba demasiado emocionado... la verdad es que a mí me encantó. Todos los juegos se los conocía y a la técnica no la hice ni caso, pero esa forma de hablar, esos silencios tan medidos y estudiados. Esa forma de contar historias (sin caer en la ñoñería). Supongo que yo también "lo ví con los ojos del alma" porque me encantó. Salí emocionadísimo y cuando al final de la actuación le fui a pedir 4 autógrafos (para mi novia, mi padre, mi hermano y un amigo...  ) casi no podía ni hablar. Supongo que soy un exagerado...
> 
> De todas formas, a mí me pareció un caballero (lo que no dice nada de si su ego es grande o pequeño) y a mí me firmó todas las cartas que le llevaba, en su camerino, después de hora y media de actuación, tras atender y hacerse fotos co muchísima gente y mientras estaba cenando. Así que no le puedo pedir más.
> 
> Hasta este año que me vine a Santiago yo convivía con familiares míos muy mayorcitos y todos tienen sus pequeñas manías. Supongo que esa es la excusa que yo le busco para perdonarle todo...
> 
> Mañana asistiré a una conferencia suya. Ya os contaré cómo es (además, me va a tener que firmar "_Lentidigitación 1_" :twisted:


Te confirmaría ale que soy mucho más borde en persona ¿no?.... 8-)

----------


## letang

Yo le vi en Almussafes del año pasado.

Para no malinterpretar primero diré que es uno de los mejores magos del mundo y que hay que reconocerle su trayectoria.

Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que hay oficios que, si no estás en plenas facultades, no puedes ejercer.
A nadie le gustaría que le operase un cirujano al que le tiembla el pulso.
El mago no es tan comprometido, pero debe guardar el secreto, y si tus facultades no te permiten ocultar el secreto en todo momento, debes limitarte a actuar para magos o a dar conferencias, ya que si actuas para público profano y ven las dadas y demás técnicas pues...

Bueno, tengo que irme a clase, si tal edito luego para expresarme mejor.

Saludos.

----------


## blackbolt

Lean bien este comunicado. Si en cinco minutos no han posteado el  calendario de actuaciones de Lavand empezaré a desvelar secretos. Primero, el FP.  Si en veinte minutos no he tenido respuesta, desvelaré el +++++ a la italiana. Lo siguiente será al D.L. Continuaré así hasta recibir una respuesta. Esto es un ultimátum. No avisen a la Policía.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Vangrant

> no he visto mucho de el, solo he visto el juego de no se puede hacer mas lento, y se me hizo demasiado repetitivo y aburrido...


Entonces no se que haces posteando en cartomagia  :Smile1:  Tendrás que ir a un foro no sé.. 
EDITO: Lo siento Shark, he visto luego que habias contestado, pero al ver ese post, he tenido que contestar de inmediato

----------


## logos

> Lean bien este comunicado. Si en cinco minutos no han posteado el  calendario de actuaciones de Lavand empezaré a desvelar secretos. Primero, el FP.  Si en veinte minutos no he tenido respuesta, desvelaré el +++++ a la italiana. Lo siguiente será al D.L. Continuaré así hasta recibir una respuesta. Esto es un ultimátum. No avisen a la Policía.  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


            No hay negociaciones bajo presión terrorista!!!  :Smile1:  

No me resistí...los dejo en su hilo...

----------


## Ale!

> Yo le vi en Almussafes del año pasado.
> 
> Para no malinterpretar primero diré que es uno de los mejores magos del mundo y que hay que reconocerle su trayectoria.
> 
> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que hay oficios que, si no estás en plenas facultades, no puedes ejercer.
> A nadie le gustaría que le operase un cirujano al que le tiembla el pulso.
> El mago no es tan comprometido, pero debe guardar el secreto, y si tus facultades no te permiten ocultar el secreto en todo momento, debes limitarte a actuar para magos o a dar conferencias, ya que si actuas para público profano y ven las dadas y demás técnicas pues...
> 
> Bueno, tengo que irme a clase, si tal edito luego para expresarme mejor.
> ...



El público profano no ve nada.... sigue siendo rene lavand, lo que pasa es que los que sabemos como va el tema, pues nos fijamos en que no esta al 100%. Pero ya él mismo no arriesga tanto ni hace cosas de dificultad elevada (para él, porque pa mi las dadas que hace son un mundo), por eso mismo se pega 3 cuartos del show con la rosario... pero bueno, sigo diciendo que a pesar de eso es uno de los pocos magos, sino el único que aparte de magia crea emociones... aunque lleve 20 años creandolas con el mismo show , lo sigue consiguiendo y deja al publico encandilao!


P.D.: Zdan! que sorpresa verte por aqui!!! esas conferencias se avisan home!!! No le digas lo de la tarjeta a shark que a ti no te tiene a mano y luego a mi me caneaaa... jojo hablamos pronto!!!!

----------


## Asdetrebol

> Yo sólo tengo que decir que tengais un poco más de respeto, sobre todo la segunda y tercera persona que hablais de Rene, porque yo creo que a todo mago le gustaría ser la mitad, y que digo la mitad, menos de la mitad de lo bueno que es Rene Lavand, ya que no se si sabeis que este año cumplirá 80 años, y una persona con 80 años y que aun nos pueda ofrecer de esa manera su magia es un lujo. Creo que podeis criticar, porque por eso vivimos en un mundo crítico, pero para hacer las críticas que habeis hecho tendríais que tener muchas cosas en cuenta, y yo creo que Rene Lavand es uno de los mejores magos del mundo por todo.



Respeto el que deberia de tener el y una lectura mas atenta la que deberias de tener tu, al menos en cuanto a mi, porque a mi me parece muy bien que Lavand a los 80 años haga el pino con una mano, y que sea mejor mago que Harry Potter, pero eso no le da derecho a ser un caprichoso y un maniatico, ni justifica las cosas que hizo, sobretodo cuando las consecuencias las sufrimos los demas, y juega con el esfuerzo de mucha gente, quiza deberia dedicar menos tiempo a la magia y mas a ser mas correcto con las personas.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


Ya ya, a eso me refería cuando venga Villaseca lo iré a ver seguro. Para mi shark no eres un ..... , eres un incomprendido.

Un abrazo,

----------


## Ittel

Bueno, yo no puedo opinar porque, desgraciadamente no lo pude ver.
Solo una pregunta, ¿como fuisteis? quiero decir si con entrada o con invitacion. Es que yo intente conseguir la entrada por cualquier medio pero me dijeron q solo podia ir gente con invitacion
Me decepcione bastante porque es la oportunidad mas cercana que tendre de verlo...

----------


## Moss

> Sí, he vuelto.


                                           8-)


¡¡Salud!!

----------


## Mixmi

¡Cómo se nota que 'semos' de sangre hispana! ¡Kiáááá...!

Un hilo en el que se critica a personas es un hilo de éxito garantizado... A un a riesgo de pasar a ser el centro de las críticas... ¡Ya vale! ¿no?

Que sí, que está mayor; que sí, que tiene un caracter que tela; que sí, que igual a veces se aburre repitiendo actuaciones; ¿y? ¿Cuál es el problema? ¿El espectáculo entretuvo? ¿Fue bueno? ¿Entonces?. Que tenga una buena cantidad de primaveras, ni es motivo para justificarle, ni es motivo para mitificarle; ni condescendencia ni adulación. Y en cuanto al caracter, pues los hay mejores y peores.

Me hace gracia leer mensajes que empiezan con: "René Lavand es un maestro, es de los mejores..." y al nada siguen "... pero es que está viejo y es un borde." ¡Toma ya! Una de cal y una de arena. Primero suavito y luego a saco a por él sin respeto ni nada.

¿Quienes estuvieron en la actuación que ha desencadenado este hilo disfrutaron? Si es que sí, entonces cumplió y mejor que bien; porque no creo que actuase para magos, que para eso está el FISM, actuaba para gente que quería pasarlo bien.

Lo siento, llevo poco y casi no he posteado... pero ¡Leñe! ¡Que ya me salía humo y todo! Yo venga a leer a ver si alguien colgaba dónde encontrar el calendario de actuaciones de Lavand y nada, todo críticas muy poco constructivas...

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## damosan

¿¿¿ que pasa mixmi que ahora si has sido o eres un gran mago ya no se pueden hacer criticas :Confused: 
   ¿Si llevas año haciendo magia aun siendo de forma magistral ya esta prohibido criticar o dar opiniones de una actuacion concreta? yo no hablo de las demas...YO HABLO CONCRETAMENTE DE LA QUE VI.
    ¿De verdad estoy haciendo mal en decir lo que pienso? ¿¿¿ O RENE LAVAND ES UNA PERSONA INTOCABLE?? Hay personas que salvan vidas, que se juegan el tipo por gente que ni conoce, otras que operan para seguir manteniendo el corazon vivos de personas...a todos eso se les puede criticar y a D.  Rene lavand ¿no? ¿acaso es mas persona que el resto de los humanos?? Repito yo hablo de lo que vivo y veo.
   Y si yo disfrute de la actuacion, pero no por ello me voy a callar lo que me decepciono(que repito que quiza a los demas no les pasara) , pero es igual que si voy a ver una pelicula en el cine..y digo...ESTA GENIAL, EFECTOS ESPECIALES MUY BUENOS, EL GUION EXCELENTE, MUY ENTRETENIDA..PERO CUANDO EL TIO SALTO DEL EDIFICIO SE PASARON UN POCO..VAYA FASTASMADA.....¿si digo eso de una pelicula saltarias tan indignado?? o¿ una pelicula o es buena del todo o es mala del todo? Pues una actuacion de magia igual.
   Respecto a la edad como bien han dicho si no esta en facultades mejor que de conferencias o a enseñar magia, que ha veces es mejor saberse retirar a tiempo. ¿ O TU CREES QUE ACASO RENE CUANDO LE CONTRATAN DICE....."mira como soy mayor y no estoy tan bien como hace años mi cache es menor" NO, el cobra su buena pasta por sesion. Y EL PODRA HACER Y PEDIR LO QUE QUIERA.... PERO YO QUE PAGO TAMBIEN TENDRE DERECHO A OPINAR..¿o no?

----------


## Ravenous

> Yo también estuve en su actuación del Lunes en Santiago. Y supongo que estaba demasiado emocionado... la verdad es que a mí me encantó. Todos los juegos se los conocía y a la técnica no la hice ni caso, pero esa forma de hablar, esos silencios tan medidos y estudiados. Esa forma de contar historias (sin caer en la ñoñería). Supongo que yo también "lo ví con los ojos del alma" porque me encantó. Salí emocionadísimo y cuando al final de la actuación le fui a pedir 4 autógrafos (para mi novia, mi padre, mi hermano y un amigo...  ) casi no podía ni hablar. Supongo que soy un exagerado...


AAAAH, maldito!!! Y a nosotros ná! Al menos pudimos hacer la foto de rigor...





> Mañana asistiré a una conferencia suya. Ya os contaré cómo es (además, me va a tener que firmar "_Lentidigitación 1_" :twisted:


Pues ya contarás, que al final de Coruña no vamos ninguno, con las ganas que le tengo...  :(

Bueno, para los que no puedan verlo:

Moríos de envidia   :twisted:

----------


## Adelmo

Hola amigos!
me parece medio raro lo que paso, yo asisti a espectaculos de Rene Lavand en Argentina y no paso nada de lo que describio el chico que creo el post. Siempre ha sido muy cuidadoso con todo, y con variedad de trucos, capas porque fue en salamanca..

----------


## azegarra

Aprovecho y pregunto:

Yo vivo en Peru y han traido varios magos, pero nunca a Rene Lavand, en todo caso no queiro morir sin verlo, o no quisiera que se jubile de la magia antes de poder verlo,  y solo me queda  ir a la Argentina o Chile y ver un espectaculo de el,

Quisiera saber si tiene algun espectaculo en Argentina o Chile cual es y cuanto cuesta, o en todo caso algun calendario de sus presentaciones.

1000 Gracias

Saludos

----------


## Mixmi

Lo siento *damosan*, no me mal interpretes, no digo que no se pueda criticar, para nada. Lo que decía es que van 3 páginas de críticas y opiniones de todo el mundo, algunas más respetuosas y otras algo desagradables; pero ¡TRES páginas opinando! ¿Por qué no salen 3 páginas de otros temas más "mágicos"?

Lo que pasa es que somos de sangre latina y nos encanta parlotear, que conste que me incluyo. A opinar todo el mundo se apunta, pero a ayudar no tantos...

Lo que pido es a todos aquellos que han ido a machete contra René Lavand, que vayan con la misma energía a los hilos en los que se pide ayuda o a los hilos en los que se traten cuestiones más "mágicas".

Insisto, yo tengo también mis defectos, esto es sólo un llamamiento a tener un foro más constructivo.

Cambiando de tema: Yo sigo sin encontrarlo ¿alguien sabe dónde puede haber un calendario de actuaciones de René Lavand?

----------


## damosan

Por lo visto aqui iba a actuar a Tarragona y en canarias concreteamente creo que en las palmas. solamente en estos sitio y no estoy 100% seguro.

----------


## J.R.

Se habla de repetitivo … 

(Que mala memoria tengo) no se en cual de sus libros lo dice, o quizás en todos. Él predica que es mejor hacer pocos juegos pero con excelencia. La escasa variedad de técnicas también se puede deber al escaso número de manos. Y si también en sus libros dice que usa pocas técnicas e incluso hace gala de la simplicidad de sus juegos, la belleza de lo simple.

Que sus técnicas sean simples no quiere decir fáciles, pero su verdadero fuerte es la misdirection que consigue con sus narraciones.

Esa es la filosofía que predica Rene, en la actuación puede haber cometido fallos y otra serie de de detalles que sean contado, pero quien este libre de pecado que tire la primera “carta”. También es cierto, que como artista que es puede recibir criticas y todas las criticas son correcta, se pueden o no compartir….e incluso debatir, pero son parte del espectáculo.

----------


## Juandi

> Quisiera saber si tiene algun espectaculo en Argentina o Chile cual es y cuanto cuesta, o en todo caso algun calendario de sus presentaciones.


Esta es su página personal:

http://www.renelavand.com/

Hace mucho que no se pone al día en cuanto a futuras actuaciones, pero es posible ponerse en contacto con él y preguntarle directamente.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## esnar

> Iniciado por esnar
> 
> no he visto mucho de el, solo he visto el juego de no se puede hacer mas lento, y se me hizo demasiado repetitivo y aburrido...
> 
> 
> .... es que para hablar de un tema, lo mínimo es conocerlo.
> 
> 
> (pd: Sí, he vuelto.)
> ...


acaso he hablado de algo que no conozca??
he hablado de un juego que he visto y que conozco, ademas es solo una opinion.

----------


## esnar

> Iniciado por esnar
> 
> no he visto mucho de el, solo he visto el juego de no se puede hacer mas lento, y se me hizo demasiado repetitivo y aburrido...
> 
> 
> Entonces no se que haces posteando en cartomagia  Tendrás que ir a un foro no sé.. 
> EDITO: Lo siento Shark, he visto luego que habias contestado, pero al ver ese post, he tenido que contestar de inmediato


es que acaso no puedo dar mi opinion sobre UN JUEGO??
a lo mejor veo otros de el y me encantan, y tendre que ir a un foro de que?
a lo mejor de magia??para aopinar y aprender de magia?? ah pues si ahora que me lo dices recuerdo uno mira es: www.magiapotagia.com

----------


## AHC

Ironic mode ON
jajajja....este hilo es fenomenal....
Ironic mode Off

Para los que dicen que el tipo es repetitivo, que se le notan mucho los movimientos y le confia mucho a esas 2 camaras y bla bla bla, les voy a decir algo....

Intenten ustedes cartomagos amigos hacer un Second Deal con una sola mano y que se les note tanto como a él.
ni hablar de una "Dada en Cuarta" y tambien con un solo dedito !!!!.
Por dios, de solo verlo se me paran los pelos.

RENE es un Grande y va a estar sentado a la derecha de 10ios cuando muera.

Saludos
Ariel  - Buenos Aires

----------


## shark

al ladito de maradona verdad...

----------


## Marco Antonio

AHC, el realizar las técnicas con una mano no justifica lo que pretendes, ten en cuenta que lo realmente valioso de Rene Lavand no es realizar las cosas con una mano, cualquiera de nosotros si estudiásemos y realizásemos nuestras técnicas con una mano... quizá 50 años después, (son bastantes menos de los que lleva el maestro Lavand haciéndolo), tuviéramos una calidad igual o superior (pensar que él lleva casi toda su vida mágica realizando los juegos así). Decía que lo realmente valioso es tener la fuerza de empezar o continuar con aquello que te gusta superando ese obstáculo.

Abrazos

----------


## AHC

> Decía que lo realmente valioso es tener la fuerza de empezar o continuar con aquello que te gusta superando ese obstáculo.


Concuerdo en este punto contigo, es por eso que el Maestro fue, es, y será uno de los Cartomagos y "Lentidigitadores" con mas prestigio.

----------


## AHC

Ya que estoy les dejo algo de historia sobre este personaje.
Leanlo, no tiene desperdicio.

Mis Saludos a todos.


René Lavand da la mano con una naturalidad impostada, consciente de que ese simple acto protocolar, a menudo despojado de la más mínima carga emocional, ejerce sobre el receptor una fascinación humillante. No hay equilibrio en ese ejercicio fraterno que supone la despedida y que certifica, quizá para siempre, la imposibilidad de desentrañar el misterio escondido en esa mano, que saluda como dejando constancia de su inocente superioridad. René Lavand, ilusionista, 72 años, barajador de anécdotas y bon vivant empedernido, sentencia, poco antes de despedirse: “Mi intención no es humillar a nadie”.
Lo hace, sin embargo, cotidianamente. En la sala del Multiteatro, donde todos los fines de semana presenta su nuevo espectáculo de ilusionismo, despliega un arte que opera por sustracción: la magia no está en lo que muestra sino en lo que oculta, detalle que anula de entrada los mecanismos lógicos del virtuosismo. Mientras apabulla a los espectadores con sus juegos de naipes tamizados por historias de tahúres y citas de Borges, Lavand comprueba el carácter inexorable de su victoria. Cada vez que el silencio pasivo de la sala se va tiñendo de tensión, como si se entablara una competencia sorda entre engañador y engañados, se va tejiendo el final invariable: un delicado e indescifrable golpe de KO por parte de Lavand, una ovación (levemente resentida, debe decirse, aunque sea la admiración lo que aflore exteriormente) por parte del público. “Yo escucho los murmullos posteriores a mis juegos. Sé que mucha gente, abajo del escenario, se acuerda de mi pobre madre. Ella aceptaría el ‘calificativo de cuatro letras’, porque aquel muchacho de nueve años que perdió su mano en un accidente dio lugar a estos insultos que no hacen más que halagarla.”

Desde los nueve años, Lavand anda por la vida con una sola mano. En Coronel Suárez, donde su familia (padre asturiano, madre vasca) se había ido a vivir cuando él era muy chico, un día de carnaval le marcó las cartas: mientras jugaba con unos amigos en la calle, fue atropellado por un auto, que le aplastó contra el cordón de la vereda parte de su antebrazo derecho. “Me agarró entonces el síndrome paranoide de la castración. Ese complejo lo traduje en un deseo de superación desmedido. Ya desde los siete años jugaba un poco con los naipes. Cuando todavía vivíamos en Buenos Aires, una tía me había llevado a ver a un mago chino que venía desde el Lejano Oriente para deslumbrar a grandes y chicos con sus trucos. Chang se llamaba. Me acuerdo que lucía un kimono de seda natural con dragones bordados a mano. Su show transcurría con una serie increíble de apariciones y desapariciones, y es todavía hoy uno de los recuerdos imborrables de mi infancia. Como en mi casa yo no hablaba más que de Chang, un amigo de la familia aficionado a la prestidigitación me enseñó un juego con cartas, que empecé a practicar. Después del accidente, las cartas se transformaron en una obsesión para mí.”
Creció con una doble sensación de soledad: la que se dibujaba alrededor de su mutilación no asumida, y la de llevar adelante un hobby sin cómplices ni aduladores. Ya instalado en Tandil, la adolescencia lo sorprendió sin progresos artísticos. Siempre el mismo truco, repetido con pasión de autómata. Conoció a un chico que coincidía en sus mismas obsesiones y que le reveló algunas claves mnemotécnicas de objetos y palabras, además de mostrarle un libro, Cartomagia, de J. Bernat y E. Fábregas, que lo sumió en la desesperación: “Todas las ideas que yo había creado para mi juego ya estaban en ese libro desde mucho antes. Igual me lo devoré, y terminé más angustiado. Las técnicas que enseñaban no me servían para nada, porque Bernat y Fábregas tenían dos manos... Allí me di cuenta: debía romper los cánones, inventarme a mí mismo, crear mis propias técnicas”. La euforia creativa se multiplicó, como ese fuego interior que sólo puede surgir del infortunio. “¡Voy a hacer algo con esta desgracia!, me dije, aunque en mi casa mis padres se preocupaban porque me veíanreconcentrado, metido en mis juegos. Creo que mi padre se frustraba al ver que yo estaba condenado al fracaso, embarcado con mi particularidad física en un juego de manos. Falleció antes de que yo pudiera mostrarle que podía, que realmente podía. Cuando era adolescente, mi madre me decía: Muy lindo esto de la barajita, pero ¿qué vas a hacer con tu vida? Pero ella sí me vio triunfar. Creo que vivió hasta los 86 años para poder disfrutarlo.”
Mientras su carrera de prestidigitador se agitaba interiormente, Lavand fue empleado del Banco de la Nación Argentina. Dactilógrafo aventajado, era el asombro de los clientes, que se quedaban observando su habilidad zurda después de renovar los plazos fijos. René les reservaba a sus compañeros de trabajo sus habilidades –por entonces– más secretas, que cabían en ese mazo de naipes guardado con celo en un cajón de su escritorio. La presión de sus amigos aceleró su paulatina “profesionalización”: “El show de Pinocho”, las noches del Tabarís y del Nacional, los primeros contratos. Dos matrimonios frustrados, cuatro hijos, el juego, los viajes, un cóctel que empezaba a prepararse con ingredientes desconocidos para ese muchachito que se perfeccionaba en soledad para vencer sus complejos.
En ese momento de la entrevista, a René se le humedecen los ojos. Del mismo modo que es imposible desentrañar sus habilidades arriba del escenario, cuesta acompañar el itinerario de sus recuerdos, que zigzaguean entre la tímida acumulación de éxitos profesionales y la sensación permanente de zozobra emocional. Ahora que vive feliz en su casa tandilense (una finca llamada “Milagro verde”, en la que acondicionó un viejo vagón de tren, el “Pata de Fierro”, para que paren sus amigos cuando lo van a visitar, y donde también acondicionó una especie de jardín botánico con más de 500 especies) en compañía de Nora, su mujer; ahora que el álbum familiar está lleno de aplausos y premios, René parece esconder una melancolía muy profunda, abonada por viajes de trabajo y aventuras por todo el mundo, en hoteles impersonales, en casinos provocadores y, fundamentalmente, en la certeza de que “el personaje Lavand” se impone con la ambivalencia de su defecto transformado en virtud. Con esa paradoja a cuestas, René humilló a millones de telespectadores en los shows de Ed Sullivan y de Johnny Carson, adonde llegó gracias a los oficios de una buena señora que le vio pasta y lo “vendió”. “Todavía recuerdo la cara de Ed Sullivan y el asombro de quienes nos rodeaban. Imaginate lo que era para un norteamericano llevar a la tele a un prestidigitador manco. Era como presentar a un bailarín rengo.” 
En la sala de Multiteatro se lo ve sobrar la situación, ligereza que deja intuir un torbellino interno. Se le pregunta luego por el miedo. ¿Alguna vez lo sintió? ¿El día que estuvo frente a Ed Sullivan y millones de telespectadores? Lavand sale de su personaje entrañable y dice que sí, que esa vez tuvo mucho miedo. “¿Sabés lo que pasa? El actor se puede equivocar, se confunde la letra y se corrige enseguida, la gente se da cuenta o no se da cuenta, y no importa. Yo no puedo sacar el dos de oro en lugar del cuatro de espada. Me di cuenta de los riesgos que corro. Ya me creen capaz del milagro y la verdad es que si el público considera que lo que hago son milagros, mejor para mí. Siempre y cuando no me equivoque. Y esas cosas que parecen hechas con tanta naturalidad... no sabés, para lograr ese temple, esa aparente seguridad en mí mismo, todo lo que tengo que transpirar, practicando todos los días de mi vida.”
Pero miedo, lo que se dice miedo, sintió una vez. Lavand cuenta la anécdota, una entre tantas para él, con sencillez y picardía. Está relatada en el libro René Lavand, barajando recuerdos, una suerte de autobiografía que se vende en los shows. En 1992 fue contratado para trabajar cuatro días para el Cartel de Cali. Sin saberlo previamente, claro. Un “intermediario” argentino arregló todo, con la mayor discreción. René compartió el viaje con un cómico y una vedette. En Cali lo esperabanun hotel 5 estrellas, un cachet desmedido, y la ignorancia más absoluta respecto de quién organizaba la fiesta a la que había sido invitado. No cabían ni los cómo ni los porqué. Una mansión custodiada por una veintena de hombres armados hasta los dientes certificaba la inconveniencia de exteriorizar los interrogantes. Tuvo que jugar, ante un grupo de millonarios, entre mesas donde circulaba “el alcohol en botellas y la cocaína en platos”. Jugó fuerte, y su buena llegada a los comensales se convirtió en un boomerang. “¡Tiene clase, tiene clase!”, le gritaban, excitados. Lo habían contratado para que actuara durante quince minutos. Pero le pidieron más. “Lo queremos más tiempo, gustó mucho...” “No quise aburrirlos –les contestó–, pensé que estaban para otras cosas...” Había otras cosas: diez chicas bailaban desnudas alrededor de una piscina, por ejemplo. El cómico que había viajado con él no había podido hacer reír a nadie. A la vedette le había ido un poco mejor, lo que constaba por las ofertas monetarias que recibía. Lo llevaron a la suite principal de la mansión, donde lo esperaba “El Padrino”, para quien debió actuar en exclusividad, mientras, simultáneamente, a pocos metros, dos parejas se mataban sexualmente en una cama. “¡Haga otra!”, le decía el Padrino, y le convidaba del plato. René decía que no.
–Pero... ¿qué edad tienes?
–Sesenta y dos.
–Pero hombre...a esa edad hay que probar de todo...
Después de esa fiesta hubo otra, para “un grupo de familias”. Saunas, baños turcos, mozos con guantes blancos adornaban la escena. A uno de los capos tiempo más tarde lo descubrió en un informe televisivo. Era un narco apodado “El ajedrecista”. Debía trabajar para él, con una presión extra: el cómico había fracasado nuevamente, al punto que escuchó nítidamente la frase: “¡A este cómico lo deben haber mandado los del Cartel de Medellín!”. Entre champagne, embellecido por el bacará tallado en finísimas copas, cocaína y mujeres, hizo su show con la prestancia fingida de quien sabe manejarse en esos ambientes. Tan bien le fue, tanto lo aplaudieron, que lo invitaron a una fiesta más. “El último cachet no lo cobré. Pero estoy seguro de que el gángster que se lo quedó fue el representante argentino; esa otra gente cumple fielmente con esas cosas. Sólo nos quedó la gran duda... ¿A qué se debieron esas fiestas? Otro comentario posterior pareció dar respuesta a esa pregunta: parece que festejaban siete muertos de la DEA por los narcotraficantes.”
Lavand tiene facilidad para saltar intempestivamente de una época a otra, del mismo modo que en sus espectáculos relata una historia de un tahúr mexicano y pocos minutos más tarde, después de un truco increíble, y de rubricarse la mano con glicerina, cita a la Carmen de Bizet o recita, con porteñidad mundana, los versos de Homero Manzi: “La vida es un mazo marcado/ maneja las cartas la mano de Dios”. Y Lavand preguntará, más tarde, mirando a los ojos con firmeza, como si quisiera reafirmarse algo a sí mismo: “¿Vos querés saber qué haría si pudiera volver atrás, y empezar de nuevo con mi mano derecha? ¡No la quiero! Arruinaría mi personalidad. Tener mi mano derecha sería mi total fracaso. Yo le debo todo a mi accidente”.
Su imagen de bon vivant, cultivada con el correspondiente aire de indiferencia que es aconsejable en estos casos, podría sugerir, como una de sus facetas ineludibles, una historia de seductor empedernido. Hipótesis que Lavand relativiza: “¿Bon vivant? Más que eso creo que soy un sibarita. Hago un culto del placer, aunque en la vida tengo que decir que sí, que he gozado mucho, pero también he sufrido mucho. De lo que estoy seguro es de que no soy un tipo seductor, y de galán no tengo nada. Pero tengo que admitir que alguna vez he convencido a alguna mujer con una trampa de las mías”. Debe reconocer que cayó en su última “trampa”. “Yo solía hacer un juego con unos cortaplumas. Cuando invité a comer porprimera vez a mi mujer, la labradora de mi alma, como diría Ortega y Gasset, me llevé los cortaplumas para la sobremesa. Me salió bien. Ese juego no lo hice nunca más en 19 años, que es el tiempo que llevo compartido con mi actual mujer. Me lo han pedido en muchos lugares, pero ese juego ha cumplido conmigo... definitivamente.” Y dice definitivamente con una emoción que estremece.
Ya terminando la entrevista, agradece con delicadeza que no le hayan preguntado por David Copperfield, lo cual, por efecto de la lógica periodística, conduce directamente la conversación hacia el mago más famoso del mundo. “Somos muy distintos -.dice, con una autosuficencia que se impone desde una cierta distancia pudorosa–, él hace funcionar su arte con tres millones de dólares y miles de toneladas en equipamiento, y yo llevo todo en mi bolsillo, mi mazo de naipes, que cuesta cinco dólares.” Tal vez la obscenidad de esas diferencias logísticas, emergentes de otras diferencias más profundas, hayan convertido a Copperfield en un reconocido fan de Lavand. “Fue a verme trabajar a Laussanna, Suiza. Fue exclusivamente a verme a mí, a un congreso de ilusionismo. Trabajé doce minutos para él, ante más de 1200 personas de todos los países.”
Lavand editó videos didácticos, escribió libros, pero sabe que el estilo es intransferible. Sólo tiene tres alumnos: “En este caso, no es el alumno el que elige al profesor, sino el maestro el que elige al discípulo. Nada puedo enseñarles. Sólo puedo mostrarles lo que hago. Si logro transmitirles lo que es la belleza del ludismo, ya estoy compensado”. Tener alumnos, aunque sean sólo tres, parece obedecer a una necesidad de proyectar su arte, una forma, también, de asumir sus 72 años. “Juego con un margen. No quisiera caer nunca en la declinación. Espero que la experiencia, el oficio, suplan las discapacidades, la artrosis, los dolores en la rodilla, pero los años se siguen sumando.”
Si es cierto que por el solo hecho de existir todo relato es verídico, entonces Lavand es un estilista de la verdad, al punto que le da formas extrañas, parecidas a la mentira. O acaso sea al revés. René se ataja: “Un andaluz amigo mío siempre dice: No hay cosa más aburrida que la verdad, la verdad y nada más que la verdad. Si la única meta del arte es convencer al mundo de la verdad de su mentira...”. Sonríe, y remata: “No es que yo sea un tipo con cultura; sólo soy un contrabandista de frases”. La imaginería popular no debe esforzarse demasiado para fantasear con Lavand esquilmando ingenuos por el mundo, dándoles el dulce de una supuesta impericia para después destrozarlos con un par de jugadas afortunadas. Lavand, con el aire casual de los que temen provocar demasiado a su destino, admite: “Jugué mucho, pero sólo lo hice hasta que adquirí realmente habilidad. Entonces dejé de jugar, no sólo por una cuestión moral, sino porque yo asocio el juego a la emoción. Si sabés que vas a ganar, no tiene sentido jugar. Sería un vulgar ladrón”. La de él, en cambio, dice, es una mentira bella. “Hago que por un rato la gente viva de una ilusión, algo que se cotiza mucho más en estos tiempos. Mis mentiras son muy distintas a las que nos tienen acostumbrados los políticos. Las mentiras de los políticos son sucias, vulgares, se descubren fácilmente. Yo me valgo de bellos engaños sutiles como simple resultante del arte. Yo solía andar mucho por la calle Corrientes. Ahora volví a actuar a la misma avenida, pero venida a menos. Veo gente tirada en la calle, durmiendo, pidiendo comida. Prefiero acostarme temprano porque me duele mucho ver eso. Y siento impotencia, porque lo único que yo tengo para dar son esos dulces engaños, esas ilusiones, pero en este país la gente más necesitada de ilusiones no puede pagar una entrada al teatro.”

----------


## Tereso

Yo solía ser de los que consideraban la magia del Maestro Lavand como aburrida, también, consideraba que era un pedante, engreído y borde.

Hace poco tiempo mi opinión cambió radicalmente y todo gracias al afamado (aunque criticado y vapuleado) Youtube, un amigo mago me pasó el video de nombre "Contrapunto entre dos manos" y el solo dialogo de Lavand cambió mi opinión respecto a  su persona.

Los invito a buscar dicho video, y a ver la perspectiva de Lavand sobre la magia y sobre la falta de su mano.

Lo único que puedo decir, más allá de que si sus técnicas son visibles o no, es que el señor René Lavand me confirma que siempre se puede comenzar de nuevo y que ninguna carencia es obstáculo para seguir nuestros sueños.

¡Saludos a todos!

----------


## Magics Bufons (Paco)

Yo lo vi actuar en directo en Almussafes el año pasado y sólo decir que LEVANTO al público del teatro en 4 ocasiones. 4 veces el público en pie y aplaudiendo.

Luego en la cena tuvimos el honor se sentarnos junto a él- Gracias Luis Lafont - (Y de paso nos firmó su libro Lentidigitación que compré hace ya 18 años!) 

Durante la cena conversamos con él de todo menos de magia, y no lo vimos nada engreído, aunque me consta que a veces se sale de tono.

Se escandalizó un poquillo por los chistes que Montty contó, pero nada más.

En fin toda una experiencia!

----------


## zdan

Shark, siento decepcionarte, la verdad es que le pregunté a Ale cómo eras realmente y ya no sé si me dijo que eras un borde empedernido o si eras encantador. Lo siento, pero en unos días tan mágicos como los de la semana pasada a veces confundo la realidad con lo que quiero creer...  :twisted: 

En cuanto a la conferencia, estuvo muy bien. Luego me uní a la cena que hizo con O Mago Antón, MagoMigue y los de aquí...

Y he de decir, que René es encantador.

Miguel Puga contó el día anterior que lo que pasa es que él mismo (René) se pone una máscara más bien de persona seca y un tanto altanera para protegerse. Y probablemente sea razón. Yo ayer ví a un tipo que no dejaba, a sus 80 años, de aprender jamás y que se reía al escuchar a D. Ramón Gómez de la Serna por primera vez ("_Ja, ja, ja!!! ¡Es divino!_" decía). Puede resultar hosco a veces, pero yo creo que si uno no se enfada con él a la primera (cosa que le suele pasar a la gente) y se le da una oportunidad, se descubre una excelente persona. Si no, a estas alturas, Shark  8-)  sería el más odiado del foro (todavía temo el día en que me toquen a mí una de sus respuestas...  :Oops:  )

En resumen, a mí me encantó.

----------


## zdan

Por cierto, sobre su actuación en Salamanca (y ojo, que yo no estuve... y es un comentario superficial), creo que la sala donde iba a actuar estaba en forma de "L"... Hombree!! Yo entiendo que quisiera otro sitio. Un espectáculo como el suyo requiere unas características muy especiales. Él es un hombre que lo tiene todo extremadamente medido para causar la máxima sensación mágica y ponerle en un sitio así sería como dejarlo sin dedo pulgar (de la mano izquierda). Creo que hay que ser más comprensible, no? (aunque no lo sé... yo no estaba allí y parezco su caballero andante..., esto es mi más sincera opinión, nada más)


Por cierto, _Contrapunto entre ambas manos_ es una producción de Miguel Puga (MagoMigue) para el Festiva de Hocus Pocus, viene en un DVD con todas las actuaciones de René para la TV en España y dos actuaciones suyas íntegras en el HP Festival granadino. "_Contrapunto..._" es sólo un vídeo más dentro del DVD.

Pero esto no es publicidad... yo no lo tengo. Lo ví en You**** y es una auténtica maravilla.

----------


## J.R.

Compre dos libros de Rene en una tienda de magia de cuyo nombre no puedo acordarme, y de regalo venia un videocd de Tamariz presentando los dos libros (el vidiocd es actual y los libros una reedición). Siempre es impresionante ver con que pasión habla Juan Tamariz de las cosas (no le conozco en persona, solo por tv), pero oírle hablar de Rene Lavand es la p….. Y cuando alguien de la categoría de Juan Tamariz habla así de otro mago será por algo.

PD: Quizás en Salamanca no tenia su día y punto.

----------


## mago_pianista

> Hace poco tiempo mi opinión cambió radicalmente y todo gracias al afamado (aunque criticado y vapuleado) Youtube, un amigo mago me pasó el video de nombre "Contrapunto entre dos manos" y el solo dialogo de Lavand cambió mi opinión respecto a  su persona.


Simplemente delicioso, que maravilla de video, que maravilla, que exquisito dios mio..
Saludos

----------


## Mixmi

> Por cierto, Contrapunto entre ambas manos es una producción de Miguel Puga (MagoMigue) para el Festiva de Hocus Pocus, viene en un DVD con todas las actuaciones de René para la TV en España y dos actuaciones suyas íntegras en el HP Festival granadino. "Contrapunto..." es sólo un vídeo más dentro del DVD.


zdan ¿No te acordarás de cómo se llama el DVD?  :D

----------


## zdan

No, lo siento, no me acuerdo. De todas formas, por el momento no está en tiendas de magia, aunque creo que sí pretende dar el salto a los comercios mágicos (a demanda de éstos). De momento Miguel Puga sólo lo vende en las conferencias que da y en el Hocus Pocus Festival en Granada.

Una de las cosas que tiene es, por ejemplo, la primera actuación de René en España de la mano de José Mª Íñigo (la presentación que hace de él no tiene desperdicio...) cuando sólo había todavía una cadena de TV.

----------


## Mixmi

¡Qué grande! Eso es para verlo...

----------


## ricard21

Que pena que solo podamos escuchar una version de lo ocurrido, en este caso la critica, estaria bien poder escuchar la otra version, en este caso la de Rene, el porque cambio de sala, si fue por puro capricho como se ha dado a entender aqui o fue por razones logicas de una sesion de magia de cerca en la que las condiciones deben de ser las apropiadas incluso mas en el caso de Rene.  

Esperemos que las galas que le quedan por dar en esta gira sean mas satisfactorias para todas las partes y se le pueda rendir el o los homenajes que creo se tiene mas que merecido por su trayectoria en la magia de cerca como uno de los mas grandes cartomagos de los ultimos tiempos a nivel mundial.

Saludos.

----------


## agulean

Obviamente no pude ver ninguno de los espectáculos del Sr. Lavand en España. 

Si soy fanático y tuve la fortuna de verlo hace tiempo en vivo y en directo.

No es mi intención joder a nadie ni contradecirle son simplemente opiniones mias... como fanático por un lado y como amante de la magia por otro.

Sobre los caprichos de Lavand a la hora de disponer del escenario, no olvidemos que René Lavand, es uno de los pocos grandes artistas del ilusionismo. Como tal (como lo hace cualquier gran artista de cualquier rama) su principal preocupación es brindar lo mejor de su arte a su público.

Las cámaras las dispone de forma que se observe lo mejor posible, lo mas abierto, para dar la sensación de estar sentado frente a él.

Realmente por mas viejo que esté me cuesta creer que sus técnicas estuvieran mal hechas. No lo digo como fanático, sino que rené lavand tiene tan interiorizada cada una de sus técnicas que decir que están mal hechas o son evidentes es como decir que se cae cuando intenta caminar.

Por otro lado, no utiliza siempre la misma técnica, de hecho no suele utilizar muchas veces en sus números una misma técnica. Debe ser uno de los magos que mas técnicas utiliza en una sesión de magia. 

Desde el punto de vista del dueño del local, creo que comercialmente por mas caprichos que tenga rené le sirve su actuación, a corto y largo plazo.

Guste o no el estilo de René Lavand hay que tener en cuenta que es una de las pocas leyendas vivas de la magia de cerca, y me animo a decir que en la historia del close - up no deben de existir mas de 10 figuras legendarias.

Esto una persona de negocios (los negocios son por plata no por placer) si  lo sabe rentabilizar (sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que le queda poco al poeta de las cartas) va a dar frutos por bastante tiempo, además claro está, si a esa persona le gusta la buena magia (que hay poca en el mundo) tiene un añadido extra.

Hay que tener en cuenta que nosotros vemos la magia diferente que los profanos (que son a los que realmente van dirigidos nuestros juegos) y por ahí ver una carta que se atasca, o ver un doble forzado, o lo que sea nos delata una técnica (o eso creemos) pero a los profanos no.

Sobre repetir siempre la misma charla... si, de hecho es como se debe hacer y creo que de hecho hacerlo siempre igual es lo mas dificil en nuestro arte.

Lo único que indica el de rojo, negro, rojo, negro (no se puede hacer mas lento), es que su cabeza en ese momento se estaba concentrando en otra cosa (probablemente en su público).

Creo que de ese último tema deberían estar contentos y orgullosos porque utilizar las cartas españolas (las cartas que forman parte de vuestra cultura) es un homenaje a Uds. y una muestra de cariño a su público... lo otro es anecdótico.

Salu2 a todos.

----------


## The Black Prince

Borrado

----------


## agulean

> Sobre la técnica de Rene...ASCANIO, no yo, o perico de los palotes si no ASCANIO decia que lo fuerte de Rene no era su técnica(La magia de ascanio vol 1), según el era suficiente pero sus juegos no destacaban por su técnica ni su ingenio y mucho menos por su originalidad, si no por su presentación.Mejor no hablemos del otro tema "es que solo tiene una mano" como si solo existiese el, de hecho en el Expert Card Technique hay todo un apartado dedicado a la magia a una mano. Esta muy bien que el público alucine viendo lo que hace con una mano, pero no es cuestión de una destreza sobrenatural, es simplemente adaptarse por una limitación que ha tenido y meterle horas como hacen muchos magos con dos manos


Yo sé que Ascanio es el ''''creador'''' de gran parte de la teoría que se utiliza hoy día en la magia pero tampoco hay que sentir a través de sus letras. En todo caso la opinión sobre lo que a uno le gusta la debe formar uno mismo.

De todas formas Ascanio se refiere a que lo fuerte de la presentación supera la técnica, lo que no quiere decir que la técnica sea mala ni se deba descuidar. 

Sin duda ambos se admiraban mutuamente por eso mantuvieron una gran amistad a través de cartas durante 28 años sin conocerse personalmente.




> Sobre lo de que está entre las 10 leyendas de close up, para mi sería una "falta de respeto" meterlo junto a Marlo,Vernon,Slydini,Tamariz,Ascanio,Hofzinser.... creo que la distancia es demasiado abismal para meterlos en el mismo saco.


Lo meto en la bolsa por dos razones. La primera es que de las seis personas que nombrás 4 lo elogiaron como uno de los grandes (no por tener una mano sino por su calidad de artista), de hecho hay referencia a él en gran parte de la literatura mágica.

Segundo René Lavand ha sido considerado como maestro de la magia por magos de la talla de Larry Jennings, Channing Pollock, el mismo Tamariz (no quiero decir que haya sido maestro de ellos, sino que consideran que es un maestro) y otros tantos, esto obviamente significa que va a estar en la bolsa sin faltarle el respeto a nadie... de hecho por diferentes logros que tuvo en su carrera va a entrar en lel saco.

Sobre tu último comentario, respeto tu opinión, obviamente opino distinto en algunas cosas, parecido en otras.

Quiero  aclararte que no es mi intención discutir, de hecho solo quiero fundamentar porque PIENSO lo que puse.

No te preocupes he visto películas de Alfred Hitchcock y de Ingmar Bergman... lo que digo es que el mundo no es tampoco René, Arturo, Juan, Quintino (Tony), Dai, etc... hay mas cosas, el tema que algunos sentimos mas afinidad por unos que por otros... tampoco es para reventar  :P

----------


## The Black Prince

Borrado

----------


## eidanyoson

Es que en el saco de Kaps ¿A quien metes?...

 (como mucho a Frackson, aunque yo le pondría otro saco aparte).

 Yo creo que cada uno es como es. Y ninguno comparable.

 Yo no metería a Jennings en el mismo saco de Tamariz, por ejemplo o me costaría meter en una bolsita codeándose a Henning y Ascanio. ¡Son tan distintos!

 Y precisamente eso es lo grandioso, la diversidad.

 René tiene un estilo único e inconfundible ya me gustaría tener el mío y ser tan reconocido, por mi presentación, mi ingenio o mi técnica ¡que más da!

 ¿Que René no tiene la mejor técnica del mundo?  pues vale, ya lo sé. ¿Que Tamariz es un histriónico y hay gente que no le aguanta? pues también.
 ¿Que Kaps dejaba frío a un sector de espectadores que no aguantan a los magos con frac? pues eso.

 Pero todos dejan poso (¿Os acordais de aquel hilo?). Ya quisiera yo eso.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Es que en el saco de Kaps ¿A quien metes?...
> 
>  (como mucho a Frackson, aunque yo le pondría otro saco aparte).
> 
>  Yo creo que cada uno es como es. Y ninguno comparable.
> 
>  Yo no metería a Jennings en el mismo saco de Tamariz, por ejemplo o me costaría meter en una bolsita codeándose a Henning y Ascanio. ¡Son tan distintos!
> 
>  Y precisamente eso es lo grandioso, la diversidad.
> ...


En eso tienes razón  :Smile1:

----------


## agulean

Kaps no me gusta mucho, sin embargo es legendario igual no importa... estoy de acuerdo en la mayoría de las cosas que pones, ahora entendí.

De Frackson me gustaría ver un buen video solo vi uno que hay en youtube que muestra una rutina de cigarrillos, me gustaría algo mas duradero con un número entero... en fin es otro tema.

René no es para mi el único mago del mundo, de hecho hay otros que me gustan mas, pero me gusta mucho y si, lo considero en este momento uno de los pocos que quedan.

Sin embargo como mago por ejemplo me gustaba mas Tommy Wonder, que sería bueno pero nunca va a tener la calidad de los que venimos nombrando, sin embargo si que se pasaba un buen rato.

Ver la rutina de Jean Pierre Vallarino me hace difsrutar igual o mas que Lavand pero a mi criterio no está dentro de la bolsa.. .etc, con lo que quiero aclarar es que para mi no soy Lanvandereano, osea que solo tengo a lavand en mi videoteca... pero acepto el aporte que dió a la magia y me gusta mucho igual.

En fin, sobre Ascanio nada que decir un grande, hay cosas que no me convencen pero si que lo era... de todas formas da placer charlar contigo, pensé que solo escribías por molestar como hacemos varios  :P

----------


## ricard21

Cita:
"Sobre la técnica de Rene...ASCANIO, no yo, o perico de los palotes si no ASCANIO decia que lo fuerte de Rene no era su técnica(La magia de ascanio vol 1), según el era suficiente pero sus juegos no destacaban por su técnica ni su ingenio y mucho menos por su originalidad, si no por su presentación." 

La primera impresion de Tamariz fue mas o menos parecida a la de Ascanio, le impresiono su puesta en escena , sus historias y su presentacion. Despues de conocer la magia de Rene a fondo reconociendo que eso es un plus añadido no es lo mas importante de la magia de Rene sino la fuerza de los  efectos la cuidada estructura de sus juegos o versiones y tambien su forma de transmitir sus sentimientos en los juegos debido segun Tamariz a una gran riqueza interior. Para Tamariz decir que lo mas importante de Rene es la presentacion es como menospreciar un poco su magia.

Mi opinion es mas cercana en este punto con la de Tamariz, ademas soy un admirador de la tecnica de Rene, independientemente de que sea ejecutada con una mano. En realidad soy un admirador de su magia(arte) en conjunto. 

Cita:
"Mejor no hablemos del otro tema "es que solo tiene una mano" como si solo existiese el, de hecho en el Expert Card Technique hay todo un apartado dedicado a la magia a una mano. "

El comparar la magia a una mano que sale en el Expert Card Technique con la magia de Rene Lavand sinceramente lo veo(dicho sin acritud) un poco ridiculo en todos los sentidos y mas como lo has dicho.

Cita:
"Esta muy bien que el público alucine viendo lo que hace con una mano, pero no es cuestión de una destreza sobrenatural, es simplemente adaptarse por una limitación que ha tenido y meterle horas como hacen muchos magos con dos manos."

Pues si tu lo dices, que facil lo ves. Es mas yo creo que el publico no entendido quizas algunas veces  ni se den cuenta que solo tiene una mano

Cita:
"La presentación, bien Rene es probablemente para muchos el mejor. Muchos maestros dicen que su charla se come el juego, entonces uno piensa y dice, si es tan bueno presentando porqué no mantiene mejor el equilibrio(probablemente no le da la gana, lo cual es si no menos, respetable)."

Quizas en algun juego de el ocurra esto, pero ahora no recuerdo ninguno. Segun tengo entendido despues de acabar la parte tecnica del juego se tiraba meses para ver que frase y palabras y en que momento habia que decirla para acentuar el efecto magico del juego.

Cita:
"Sobre lo de que está entre las 10 leyendas de close up, para mi sería una "falta de respeto" meterlo junto a  Marlo,Vernon,Slydini,Tamariz,Ascanio,Hofzinser.... creo que la distancia es demasiado abismal para meterlos en el mismo saco."

Esto lo veo tan subjetivo , aunque empiricamente estuviera o no entre los mejores, creo que realmente para muchos de nosotros meterlo ahi es mas una impresion o una intuicion que realmente una comparativa real. Aqui mi impresion por lo que he visto de el y lo poco que he visto de los otros y tambien  por la opinion de otros grandes magos como Tamariz o MagoMigue etc,  es de un grande entre los grandes de la magia.

Mi mas profunda admiracion por Rene Lavand,  con 80 años y tanta magia, increible.

----------


## The Black Prince

Desde este momento mi participación en el hilo, viendo que no se sabe leer(también sin acritud) se ha acabado así que no hacen falta más replicas.

----------


## zdan

1) *Sobre su técnica*: No conozco a nadie más que dé de 4ª, 5ª o 6ª con una mano. MagoMigue me contó que é se había preparado la rutina de René de Rojas y Negras a una mano, pero que sólo la había presentado ante amigos, porque no llegaba a hacerlo tan bien como René (y acto seguido me hizo la demostración de Second Deal de J. Scarne en _El Golpe_!!)

2) *Sobre la presentación*: a mí sus presentaciones me parecen maravillosas. Ya me gustaría tener a mí su estilo, aunque claro... eso es "incopiable". No creo que su charla se coma el juego en ningún momento. Lo que sí es cierto es que a veces la gente no se queda con los juegos... pero yo creo que ese es el objetivo de todo mago: si un espectador recuerda más los efectos mágicos que al propio mago quiere decir que éste no tiene una personalidad fuerte ni atrayente (como mago). Y los espectadores de René, tampoco recuerdan sus historias. A mí me costó recordar todas después de su actuación.

3) *Sobre su categoría*: Yo soy un fan de F. Kaps... y realmente... también lo metería dentro del mismo saco. René ha aportado a la Magia su propia técnica, pero también su propia teoría. Y, como Ilusionista, ¡emociona!. Según Miguel Puga( MagoMigue) en el Hocus Pocus Festival de hace algunos años vió como, el público, después de aplaudirle (a René) de pie durante 10 minutos, salía del teatro ¡en silencio! Eso no lo ha vuelto a ver jamás... y a mí me parece espectacular. Yo sí lo metería con Slydini, Tamariz, Ascanio, Kaps...

4)* Sobre su persona*: Esto es totalmente subjetivo, pero a mí me parece un tío encantador. Por lo que yo sé es un buen amigo de Tamariz y Miguel Puga, y ya sabéis lo que dicen...: "por sus amigos lo conoceréis". Contó también Miguel, el día anterior, que el caché del primer Hocus Pocus se lo devolvió René íntegro al saber que había sufrido pérdidas con el festival. Yo no conozco a muchos magos que hayan hecho algo parecido, la verdad...

_Poz ezo..._ Bueno... pues ya he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir, así que yo ya no escribiré más por este hilo... (espero).

----------


## Marco Antonio

por favor, me uno a la llamada de Black Prince...

Estáis mezclando churras con merinas, ¿cuanto tiempo practicó Miguel para realizar su juego a una mano?, ¿acaso fueron más de 50 años?, yo creo que no. 

René lleva trabajando ese tiempo a una mano, es de suponer que cualquier persona que se tire el mismo tiempo debe tener una técnica por lo menos parecida. Y es posible que en porcentaje si pusieramos a 10 magos durante 50 años realizando juegos a una mano, posiblemente y según las leyes estadísticas es muy probable que René no estuviera entre los 5 primeros.

Así que, pensemos un poco lo que decimos, y puestos a que todo lo que incluimos son opiniones personales, respetemos por lo menos las de los demás.

Abrazos.

----------


## ricard21

> por favor, me uno a la llamada de Black Prince...
> 
> Estáis mezclando churras con merinas, ¿cuanto tiempo practicó Miguel para realizar su juego a una mano?, ¿acaso fueron más de 50 años?, yo creo que no. 
> 
> René lleva trabajando ese tiempo a una mano, es de suponer que cualquier persona que se tire el mismo tiempo debe tener una técnica por lo menos parecida. Y es posible que en porcentaje si pusieramos a 10 magos durante 50 años realizando juegos a una mano, posiblemente y según las leyes estadísticas es muy probable que René no estuviera entre los 5 primeros.
> 
> Así que, pensemos un poco lo que decimos, y puestos a que todo lo que incluimos son opiniones personales, respetemos por lo menos las de los demás.
> 
> Abrazos.


Saludos . 

Marco Antonio Lo unico que hacemos es defender a la figura de Rene Lavand o mas que defender plasmar nuestra admiracion por el y ponerlo en el sitio que creo se merece, no creo que por eso estemos confundiendo nada, ni por eso dejamos de respetar la de los demas, en este caso no la compartimos, cada uno tiene su opinion y es tan respetable como la de cualquiera siempre que este dentro de unos limites .  

Hablando de estadisticas, tengo la impresion de que las rompe, yo  admiro que a su edad tenga todavia fuerza y espiritu para llevar su arte a donde se le reclama.

----------


## Marco Antonio

A René Lavand no hace falta que le defienda nadie, está en donde está por sus méritos. Lo que tampoco se puede hacer es decir lo que no es y, buscar cualquier escusa, para justificar algo que nunca podrá tener. 

Es indudable que René es un buen orador, y ha adaptado muy bien su magia a sus limitaciones, cosa envidiable y encomiable. Pero, lo que jamás se podrá decir es que sus juegos tienen una dificultad extrema, porque no es así , quizá sea por sus limitaciones, o porque se haya dado cuenta que su fuerte es la palabra y sabe que con lo que hace cubre de sobra las espectativas (que no tienen porqué ser pocas). Un efecto de los más fuertes de René, según vosotros (luego os diré cual es el mio) es la historia del Cumanés, pues para realizar esa historia no hace falta más que tener el "cartomagia fundamental" porque los juegos vienen ahí, y no precisamente en los capítulos más complicados del libro. Otra cosa es su presentación, que no creo que nadie haya puesto en duda. 

Idolatrar sin escuchar no es bueno, hay que saber cual es su punto fuerte y cuales son sus puntos flojos, y no por eso se admira menos a una persona. Cuando te he leído Ricard, me has vuelto a recordar aquellos que entraban en el foro pensando que David Blaine o Chris Angel eran la octaba maravilla (no estoy haciendo ninguna comparación entre magos, sino entre "fans"). 

Por cierto, soy un incondicional de sus "3 migas". 

Saludos y respeto ante todo.

----------


## agulean

> Desde este momento mi participación en el hilo, viendo que no se sabe leer(también sin acritud) se ha acabado así que no hacen falta más replicas.


Che no te calentés. En casi todo el hilo la única respuesta que vi coherente fue la tuya, quizás no la única pero por lo menos la mejor fundamentada y con una opinión bien formada.

Después de que releí tus posts metí el segundo mio, pidiendo disculpas... porque de última fue una reacción absurda la mia, y vi que tu post no fue realmente con malas intenciones sino tu opinión.

Con todo esto quiero decir que, no vale la pena que te calentés por los comentarios que hacemos los retractores :? y no borres tus posts que de ellos yo aprendo también.

Me imagino que vos también habrás analizado mi post, y habrás visto que mi reacción fue mayormente por el chico que puso que rené hace todos los juegos con  la misma técnica y que a su vez la técnica es notoria y se ve, de hecho, que lo trato básicamente como un viejo choto.

Entiendo que puede haber visto esa técnica sugestionado por las 'excentresidades' que percibió de René, pero me pareció fuera de lugar (eso si está fuera de lugar, hablar mal sobre el trabajo de una persona no está bien cuando se está equivocado o hay desconocimiento).

Ese tipo de posts me molestan porque entiendo que quien lo escribe no conoce demasiado sobre el trabajo de la persona (que por otro lado está bien hecho que solo se le vió una técnica... o bueno piensan que se vió una técnica) y que sobre todo lo ENSUCIA con desconocimiento, porque te guste o no es un foro abierto bien rankeado en los buscadores en Internet que es un medio masivo.

Entonces eso me hace reaccionar y escribo para aclarar lo que entiendo yo es incorrecto, desde la postura del dueño del local (ojo entiendo yo, quizás se vió todo por mas raro que me parezca - bueno todo no, sino una técnica - ).

Pero por otro lado mantener una discusión contigo es distinto porque yo aprendo de lo que vos me decís (espero que vos también) sobre lo que otros colegas piensan, sobre lo que otros colegas sienten, y sobre lo que otros colegas saben.

Entonces de nuevo, es un gusto forear con vos, segundo si te hice calentar te pido disculpas y tercero no borres los posts que aportan, que así también se aprende.

Saludos y de nuevo no te calentés que lo que vos escribís a otros nos interesa, aunque no estemos de acuerdo.

Leandro

----------


## agulean

> Por cierto, soy un incondicional de sus "3 migas". 
> 
> Saludos y respeto ante todo.


A mi me encanta también, el otro que me gusta es "El griego" no me acuerdo si se llama así creo que si, siempre que lo veo me sorprende.

----------


## letang

> hablar mal sobre el trabajo de una persona nunca está bien


Pues en esto no estoy de acuerdo contigo.

----------


## agulean

> Iniciado por agulean
> 
> hablar mal sobre el trabajo de una persona nunca está bien
> 
> 
> Pues en esto no estoy de acuerdo contigo.


Yo tampoco :shock: , edité, la idea era otra estaba 'hablar mal sobre el trabajo de una persona nunca está bien, sobre todo cuando se está equivocado' y lo que quería decir era 'hablar mal sobre el trabajo de una persona no está bien cuando se está equivocado o hay desconocimiento'.

Por ahí no estás de acuerdo con ese tampoco, pero se apróxima mas a lo que quería decir.

----------


## The Black Prince

Agulean te he dejado un mp, pero no hace falta ni mucho menos que te disculpes por que no iba por ti.

Un abrazo,

----------


## Ritxi

El jueves voy a verlo en Vila seca, estoy en 2ª fila ya me fijaré  a ver lo concentrado que esta y se lo toma en serio. Espero que si  :roll:

----------


## chimonm

> Iniciado por letang
> 
> Yo le vi en Almussafes del año pasado.
> 
> Para no malinterpretar primero diré que es uno de los mejores magos del mundo y que hay que reconocerle su trayectoria.
> 
> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que hay oficios que, si no estás en plenas facultades, no puedes ejercer.
> A nadie le gustaría que le operase un cirujano al que le tiembla el pulso.
> El mago no es tan comprometido, pero debe guardar el secreto, y si tus facultades no te permiten ocultar el secreto en todo momento, debes limitarte a actuar para magos o a dar conferencias, ya que si actuas para público profano y ven las dadas y demás técnicas pues...
> ...




Estoy con vos!! Es un Genio, EL MAESTRO RENE LAVAND, indiscutible..

creo que no se le puede criticar absolutamente nada..

Ademas es ARGENTINO :P .. y nacio a 70 Kms. de mi pueblo jejejej


Saludos!

----------


## chimonm

> Iniciado por vimartinez87
> 
> Yo sólo tengo que decir que tengais un poco más de respeto, sobre todo la segunda y tercera persona que hablais de Rene, porque yo creo que a todo mago le gustaría ser la mitad, y que digo la mitad, menos de la mitad de lo bueno que es Rene Lavand, ya que no se si sabeis que este año cumplirá 80 años, y una persona con 80 años y que aun nos pueda ofrecer de esa manera su magia es un lujo. Creo que podeis criticar, porque por eso vivimos en un mundo crítico, pero para hacer las críticas que habeis hecho tendríais que tener muchas cosas en cuenta, y yo creo que Rene Lavand es uno de los mejores magos del mundo por todo.
> 
> 
> 
> Respeto el que deberia de tener el y una lectura mas atenta la que deberias de tener tu, al menos en cuanto a mi, porque a mi me parece muy bien que Lavand a los 80 años haga el pino con una mano, y que sea mejor mago que Harry Potter, pero eso no le da derecho a ser un caprichoso y un maniatico, ni justifica las cosas que hizo, sobretodo cuando las consecuencias las sufrimos los demas, y juega con el esfuerzo de mucha gente, quiza deberia dedicar menos tiempo a la magia y mas a ser mas correcto con las personas.



Hay gente que no merece ni respuestas   :Wink:  


Saludos.!

----------

